# Customer Declining Charges - Uber Adjusts Driver Pay



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

So this was posted in the Reddit forum by a San Antonio driver:

_I had a trip for ~$10, when looking over my invoice I noticed that there was a little triangle next to a trip, I clicked on it and it showed a note "Trip Adjustment: Did not ride; Fare Adjustment." and the trip is $0-ed out._

Wondering if this is a new trend where Uber is going to stop absorbing the fraud and declined cards and deduct the charge from the driver. I knew they would have to start doing it eventually Just wondering if this is the the beginning?? Any of you have any experience with this yet?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

You don't even see the passenger's picture on your lhone


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

declining charge, refusing to pay, or a collection problem?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Did you verify the rider? If so...how so?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did you verify the rider? If so...how so?


Yeah it was likely a wrong passenger type problem based on the description of "did not ride".


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

In London we have the issue of riders requesting then their mates wait at the pickup point.

Once one of them stood with his phone out and deliberately checked my reg number.

Them approached and confirmed it was an Uber for "John".

Got 1/2 mile up the road and "John" phoned and started swearing that you have the wrong passengers. He then cancelled the ride.

At this point they asked to pay cash which i refused and turned around and dropped them where i had picked them up from.

There was no argument or drama and i suspect they realised i was wise to their little ruse.

All the Lux drivers I have spoken to in London say the same thing.

Uber has gone downhill since the introduction of lower end products.

X brought in low end minicab customers and Exec cannibalised the Lux distance and airport work.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> In London we have the issue of riders requesting then their mates wait at the pickup point.
> 
> Once one of them stood with his phone out and deliberately checked my reg number.
> 
> ...


Man! The same story around the world!


----------

